# Pix from today cont'd



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a few single shots of the babies...

Mr. Ziggy










The teddy attack


















Looking so cute!



























and now Baby's shots...



























MUST look pretty...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww they're both so cute!
I especially love the teddy bear..lol


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

your babies are so adorable. I bet they have you wrapped around their little toe. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute pictures  look at those nails, very nice


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

olly&izzy said:


> I bet they have you wrapped around their little toe


oh yea!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy!! you big meany biting Mr Bear's nose how funny is that picture... to cute Aly


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are so cute.  I love Ziggy & the bear, too cute.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww! They are both adorable! You get that mean bear Ziggy!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: I love the ones of Ziggy attacking the teddy, so funny!


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


>


I love these ones! The first one is Ziggy saying 'DIE TEDDY!'
Then looking all innocent saying "I didn't do anything Mum...'
And then Baby is like 'How immature!!!' 

Your tiels are such cuties!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!!  I love them so much!


----------

